

How to make a WordPress blog ready for Googles SSL Update - sudorank
https://www.sudorank.com/how-to-make-a-wordpress-blog-ready-for-googles-ssl-update/

======
higherpurpose
Now I wonder whether Google was misunderstood with the "2048-bit keys" or they
did it on purpose to push everyone to use RSA. Why didn't they suggest ECDHE,
too? Why push everyone to usa RSA now, just to tell them to use something else
a few years later?

